# Seattle area peeps



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone in this general area?


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I live up in Vancouver, BC. I'm considering doing some traveling this summer and checking out the social anxiety Meetup groups in Seattle and Portland. Have you visited the one in Seattle?

http://www.meetup.com/shyness-132/


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

free thinker said:


> I live up in Vancouver, BC. I'm considering doing some traveling this summer and checking out the social anxiety Meetup groups in Seattle and Portland. Have you visited the one in Seattle?
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/shyness-132/


I haven't. I guess I'll hit one up this summer then and let you know how it goes?


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

I am in Seattle, and I know of at least one other person who is from here.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

ravenseldoncat said:


> I am in Seattle, and I know of at least one other person who is from here.


Sweet!!! Let's try to find some more.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

laysiaj said:


> I haven't. I guess I'll hit one up this summer then and let you know how it goes?


Sure, or I'll let you know. There's a summer fest activity planned for July 12 that I may attend.


----------



## Kyle1981 (Sep 15, 2012)

I live on the eastside.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Great. There are some meetup groups for people who identify themselves as shy or having SA. Personally, I think clumping the two together can be disservice to those of us who have SA and are not shy. There is one meetup scheduled for tomorrow. West Seattle has their annual street fair. I will be working at a pub there if anyone would like to stop by and say hello.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

i'm currently in DC, but I live in Seattle. Yes, it'll be nice to meet other guys who has social anxiety.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Roch said:


> Thank you for letting me know I definitely would like to attend a SA meet up one day. I'm not on the west side though unfortunately. I recently have looked at a meet up site with a few groups based in Seattle that as you described clumped together the two. It can be quite frustrating at times. Most of the time though they are not in my area so I can't attend anyway. Transportation is tight atm and also, SA tends to get in the way. :/


I actually live in Tacoma and travel to Seattle for lots of meetups. Granted, I actually have never attended a meetup outside of the one that I co-organize and that one has nothing to do with SA.

Everybody always freaks out about the drive but I don't see the big deal if it's important or fun. And SA might get in your way but this is why you should go!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Roch said:


> If I had a car I would too! But alas, I don't. I plan to get one once I graduate from my university in about a year. Have you looked at the meetup website before? There is a little handful of SA groups but I don't know how successful they are. There was one by my place in a church (but it wasn't affiliated). I wanted to go but it was later on in the day and I was due for a panic attack. I'm making a oath to myself that I WILL attend a SA group by the end of the summer lol.


Girl, I will come pick you up if you need. Are you at UW?
I'm going to check out the SA groups in Seattle. There's one closer to me too that I'll check out. I figure if they suck, I'll just start my own.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Roch said:


> Haha yes I am!! I will keep that in mind too. When I find a group that I'm for sure going to attend I will let you know asap.  How severe is your SA?


My SA has its ups and downs. I do better when I take on the mama role and can help someone else. 
I do much worse when I'm out in public alone. I hate driving in Seattle. 
And please do let me know if you plan on going. That could be fun.


----------



## adventgirl (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello! I'm from Portland but am in Seattle quite often visiting my brother, especially since it's summer break.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

adventgirl said:


> Hello! I'm from Portland but am in Seattle quite often visiting my brother, especially since it's summer break.


Come to a meetup sometime!


----------



## teichan (Jul 16, 2014)

Would love to go to a meetup. Is there like an age requirement?


----------



## Infinity00 (Jul 10, 2014)

laysiaj said:


> Anyone in this general area?


Can I be an honorary Seattleite? It's probably the coolest town on the planet!


----------



## Devilline (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there a certain age requirement for a SA meetup? I have never been to one before. I live pretty close to the Seattle area as well.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

The age requirement really depends on the particular group you meetup. On the website, you can join an SA group. Usually it's 18+ but not always.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Infinity00 said:


> Can I be an honorary Seattleite? It's probably the coolest town on the planet!


I like it a lot!


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Are we still striving for some kind of meet up group? I am bumping to see if I can rekindle the efforts in that direction.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I would totally meet up with other Seattleish SASers. I'm super crazy busy now though and live in South Tacoma so would only come up to Seattle if we can get a few for sure peeps. Let me know you want to meet and I'll make sure it happens!


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Well any other Seattle folks interested? A group of 4-6 would be ideal.


----------

